# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Django Fakebook download

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New - From the European website GypsyGuitar.de, an incredible resource for the lead sheets for 200 common *Django style swing tunes*. Many of these go beyond your typical *Great American Songbook*, so it's a terrific opportunity to broaden your repertoire. The site is in German, but you can go directly to the link below and access these *Gypsy Jazz* gems:
*Download PDF*: 2008 Django Fakebook


_Swing hard. Pick well!_


More news...

----------

